# Unix : CentOS 5 : File name length



## srbharadwaj (Dec 4, 2008)

The max length of a file name is 255 characters.
is there a way in which we can increase this, say double it?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 5, 2008)

Nope. Almost all FS (EXT, JFS, etc) have their limits set to 255 chars/bytes. And the ones which allow beyond that limit are limited by Linux's VFS to 255. For example, ReiserFS supports over 4k bytes but the VFS does not allow that to be.

You could change your approach perhaps?


----------

